# UK West London RPG group



## Scott McFarland (Jan 5, 2011)

The Richmond Gaming Group meet every Tuesday from 8pm in The Hope pub in Richmond. 

We're a friendly, sociable group playing a range of games including Pathfinder, WoD, Star Wars Saga Edition, the Dresden Files RPG and Dragon Age RPG. 

New players and GMs are always welcome.

Visit our website Richmond Gaming Group - Index page and say hello.


----------

